# Pig Ears, comments, good bad? Why?



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

What do you all think of giving your dog Pig Ears? Do they like them. Are there any draw backs?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They are fatty, full of protein, dogs do love them. 

I generally give them pig ear pieces instead of whole ears, and not often. 

And usually, at least one of my crew will make me pay. But there is probably no easier way to get a large group of dogs to be quiet all at the same time.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

bubbles likes them. It helps with chewing and teething. It also gives me a break from being helicopter mom.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> And usually, at least one of my crew will make me pay. But there is probably no easier way to get a large group of dogs to be quiet all at the same time.


 uh oh pay how?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Probably diarrhea I'd assume, some dogs have trouble handling them.

I feed pig ears probably 1-2x a month and my dogs do well with them. I feed raw pig ears though, not the baked/flavored ones from the stores. IME those are the ones that cause digestive upset!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

They are greasy nasty things with very high bacterial counts and I would never give them to my dogs. It's very easy to give your dog diarrhea with these things and they have zero nutritional value, so why on earth would I do this? There are much better things to give to my dog than these things.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info and opinions.  So the packaged ones from the store are still full of bacteria ? I thought there were guidlines for packaged treats....


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is almost no regulation of packaged treats and with all that grease, they are guaranteed to be full of bacteria.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Seven gets gas from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Tony loves them. I did see a couple of recalls on them so I don't buy the ones in stores. Keep in mind there are more recalls on baby food than dog food and dog treats. It's amazing how some people over look what they fed their own family. I get pig ears from my local butcher shop who actually farms pigs. It really is amazing what some butcher shops carry and what you can save if you find a good one.

Don't buy into these post's, nothing wrong with pig ears.


----------



## likatiger (Jul 14, 2012)

I have no problem with ears and bacteria needs moisture to survive so no problem here either


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

likatiger said:


> I have no problem with ears and bacteria needs moisture to survive so no problem here either


Unless something is stone-dry, there is some moisture there.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Are you asking about the dried ones or the raw ones? We've fed both with no problems.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My dogs all handle them great and I get them locally for .99 so this is my main "shut them up" treat next to frozen kongs and raw meaty bones.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> Are you asking about the dried ones or the raw ones? We've fed both with no problems.


I was actually talking about the dried ones. They have bins with pigs ears, and hoofs and rawhide and bully sticks at my local store. I've heard rawhide is bad, although when I was a kid our dogs always had them, but I wasn't sure about the pigs ears. 

My vet sells rawhide denta chews. So I'm wondering if since my vet sells them are the denta chews ones safe?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I get trachea's from the local butcher and dry them. Dogs love them


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i were going to give my dog pig ears
i would get fresh ones and bake them.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I get trachea's from the local butcher and dry them. Dogs love them


Smiths only gets packaged marrow bones in once in a while they don't get anything else really like that. I've asked. The Walmart doesn't even have a butcher it is all just packaged food put out. Not sure where I would find a real butcher. There is a meat packing plant in Fallon where you can buy a whole side of beef, but we would never use that much ...do you think they would sell trachea's from there?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could call and ask. Offer them $1/pce for a trachea. they are just sending them to rendering plants with the lungs so it shouldn't be an issue for them


----------

